# † مجموعة صور للبابا كيرلس السادس من تلوينى †



## ToMa (4 ديسمبر 2006)

*† مجموعة صور للبابا كيرلس السادس من تلوينى †*





*قبل التلوين









بعد التلوين*

*



*


*--------------------*


*قبل التلوين









بعد التلوين*


*



*


*--------------------*

*قبل التلوين








 بعد التلوين




*


*--------------------*










*اتمنى ان الصور تعجبكم*​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (4 ديسمبر 2006)

*تسلم إيدك بجد الصور جميلة جدآ جدآ

الف الف شكر الرب يباركك*


----------



## montasser (7 ديسمبر 2006)

روعة هل من مزيد
المسيح معك


----------



## girl_in_jesus (7 ديسمبر 2006)

*تلوينك جميل ربنا يبارك حياتك*


----------



## sharihan (7 ديسمبر 2006)

اله عليك يا توما البابا كيرلس يباركك​


----------



## بيترالخواجة (9 ديسمبر 2006)

روعة انتا فنان 
اله يبارك حياتك


----------



## caboo_2021 (10 ديسمبر 2006)

*بركة شفاعة البابا كيرلس تكونة معك امين*


----------



## sparrow (10 ديسمبر 2006)

جميل اوووي تلوين الصور
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## mervat (10 ديسمبر 2006)

جميلة جدا الصور يا توما
لي طلب عندك ممكن تقول لي البرنامج اللي بيلون الصور كدة اسمه ايه ؟ او انت لونت الصور ازاي؟ وشكرا لك مقدما
ربنا يباركك


----------



## بيترالخواجة (11 ديسمبر 2006)

راكتهم معنا امين


----------



## بنت الفادى (15 يناير 2007)

جمال جدا تسلم ايدك​


----------



## †جــــــــو† (15 يناير 2007)

_روعه يا توما ربنا يباركك وبركه البابا توكن معاك 

اخوك / جـــــــــو​_


----------



## بنت الملك22 (11 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: † مجموعة صور للبابا كيرلس السادس من تلوينى †*

_*تحفة اوى اوى  وتسلم ايديك*_​


----------



## gogo86 (15 سبتمبر 2008)

مشكورررررررررررررررررر


----------



## gogo86 (15 سبتمبر 2008)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## ارووجة (15 سبتمبر 2008)

واو روعة
ربنا يباركك


----------

